# Paternity test- Anyone familiar with this?



## FarmandFiber (Jun 30, 2009)

Has anyone every had to do a paternity test on their baby goat? If so, what lab is it sent to, is it accurate, and what are the costs?

Thanks so much-

-Lisa

Hickory Grove Farm
Mass.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/

if the sire and dam are adga - then it is cheaper to go through "adga" to have it done - but you just pull the hair off from between the hoofs and place in the envelopes and send in - wa la! I think it is 40.00 an animal - so 120.00 for mom, possible dad, and baby.


----------



## FarmandFiber (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you so much! 

-Lisa


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

No problem - I try to help where I can


----------

